# my new site



## 99csvtoledo (Sep 25, 2008)

this is just a personal site. more or less a digital business card to try and get some gigs helping out the real photogs

http://www.freewebs.com/99csvtoledo/


----------



## mark h (Sep 25, 2008)

Why are there adverts on a personal site? They need to go.

Also, you need to get hold of your own domain name. They cost pennies these days. Freewebs or whatever just doesn't cut it if you are looking for this site to actually get you anywhere.

Your photographs deserve better than this!


----------



## twozero (Sep 25, 2008)

You may want to read over the text on your landing page. If you want anyone at all to take you seriously, you should use correct grammar and punctuation. there were a lot "Im" and "im" that should be "I'm" and possibly some other easily looked over mistakes.

And I agree about getting your domain, godaddy (just for example) is $9 a year.


----------

